# Pencil drawing of another wonderful composer :)



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

graphite n charcoal.☺


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This is seriously impressive! You should definitely show it to Bizet when you travel back in time to meet him.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

This is very good! I must say that Bizet may have had Beethoven syndrome if his ear was really that small though! You and Bettina must have a thing for deaf men! 

Don't take that as a criticism though, it's very good. It's helluva lot better than anything I could draw. A couple of my student workers asked me to draw a butterfly once. I knew I'd embarrass myself if I tried so I just drew a stick of butter and gave it wings. I made up for my lack of drawing skills by offering a lot of bad comedy! That's what you call a Klassik situation!


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Bettina said:


> This is seriously impressive! You should definitely show it to Bizet when you travel back in time to meet him.


Haha thanks! I sure will :lol:



Klassik said:


> This is very good! I must say that Bizet may have had Beethoven syndrome if his ear was really that small though! You and Bettina must have a thing for deaf men!
> 
> Don't take that as a criticism though, it's very good. It's helluva lot better than anything I could draw. A couple of my student workers asked me to draw a butterfly once. I knew I'd embarrass myself if I tried so I just drew a stick of butter and gave it wings. I made up for my lack of drawing skills by offering a lot of bad comedy! That's what you call a Klassik situation!


Thanks! .. I realized afterward the ear should've been bigger... the perspective threw me game for a loop  I think I'll try to fix it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I say: "Votre toast, je peux vous le rendre":cheers:


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, if you continue like this I'll work hard to become famous and make some kind of music you enjoy :lol:
very nice work!


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I say: "Votre toast, je peux vous le rendre":cheers:


Signors, signors, car avec les soldats...! :cheers: (this emoji was made for this purpose!) I must admit I've been singing it absentmindedly all the time ever since I was able to absorb the French lyrics. Though trust me, I BUTCHER the French worse than anything you've ever seen! :lol:


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Klassik said:


> This is very good! I must say that Bizet may have had Beethoven syndrome if his ear was really that small though! You and Bettina must have a thing for deaf men!


I've made my adjustment - thoughts, Picasso? 

In all honesty, not to sound like I'm making excuses, but it's incredible the amount of details and subtleties in shading the digital rendering doesn't catch... I'll have to wait for a better camera to come my way.



cimirro said:


> Well, if you continue like this I'll work hard to become famous and make some kind of music you enjoy :lol:
> very nice work!


Thank you! In that case, go for anything French romantic... one could say I'm in that melancholy phase of life. An arabesque, a cute prelude. Just be sure to include the minor sixth in some way or another.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I've made my adjustment - thoughts, Picasso?


It looks good now that Bizet can hear. Maybe now he can beat that Beethoven guy!


----------

